# Murphy's Law



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

When applying spray paint outdoors, there is a 99.99% chance that a small insect will get stuck in the wet paint. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been doing some outdoor brush painting on a shed. Not aggravating at all if a bug gets stuck, but it does seem like the gnats are drawn to wet paint.

I do virtually all my spray painting out side. I usually set things up so that as soon as I am done spraying, I bring the piece inside to dry.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This probably ought to be in Union Station...

Bugs in the paint are no biggie -- they just provide a little extra traction / grip!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> This probably ought to be in Union Station...


Actually it should be in "Painting, detailing and decaling".


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Actually it should be in "Painting, detailing and decaling".


dont forget debugging hahahahaha


----------

